# Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 Platinum Graphics Problem



## Dialamo (Aug 10, 2007)

First off, I am new here and would like to say hi!

I bought RCT3latinum yesterday. When I go in game, I get serious graphics problems which makes the game unplayable. Here is a screen shot: http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/7258/rct3br0.jpg

My card is a ATI x1950Pro and I updated the drivers to the latest ones a week ago. (Omega Drivers v3.8.360) I also reseated the GFX card, and I still get the same problem. I did not touch anything in the settings of the game. I also do not get these problems with any other game other than NHL 2007. All my other games like FEAR, CS 1.6, Battlefield 2, and Quake 4 run flawlessly.

Oh yes, and from what my various temperature monitoring programs tell me (ATItool, Speedfan), my GFX card is not overheating.

Here is a part of my DxDiag:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/9/2007, 12:59:23
Machine name: ******************
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: 965P-DS3
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 346MB used, 3592MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file ati2dvag.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Radeon X1950 Pro (Omega 3.8.360)
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc. (Omega 3.8.360)
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x7280)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7280&SUBSYS_01821043&REV_00
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (75Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6683 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/14/2007 21:57:34, 267776 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 3/14/2007 21:57:15, 1986560 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-31C0-11CF-E869-8821A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x7280
SubSys ID: 0x01821043
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1458E601& REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5324 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 11/15/2006 02:34:00, 4225920 bytes
Other Files:
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5324 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 11/15/2006 02:34:00, 4225920 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Realtek HD Digital input
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5324 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 11/15/2006 02:34:00, 4225920 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00DD
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2830
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 02:08:42, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/18/2001 08:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00DD
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 14848 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 24576 bytes
|
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 04:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 24576 bytes
|
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 02:14:36, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 23040 bytes
|
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 04:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s
```


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF!

If you hadn't said that all those other games work fine, I would have said that issue looks like artefacts. However, it's unlikely that this one game causes arefacts when none of the other games do.

Please click on "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and follow every step in there. When you have done that, post back with results. If you could post the idle and load temps and voltages from one of your monitoring programs, that would help us also. We need to see both idle and load to be able to compare, though.


----------



## Dialamo (Aug 10, 2007)

I followed the nine steps, and there are still graphical errors. I even tried the regular ATI drivers instead of the omega drivers. Nothing works to fix this problem.

From both of my temperature monitoring programs, ATItool reads idle temps at 49C. Speedfan reads idle temps at 50C. When I am in game, ATItool reads at 61C and speedfan at 62C. 

As I mentioned, I play more demanding games as well and the temp can actually hit 70C and I don't have any problems with them. 

Oh yes, just to mention, I also played NHL2007 a few months back and I got similar problems with graphics. I used a no-cd crack for that game. Could that have been causing the problem?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

it could have been the problem with nhl,are you using a no cd crack with this game as well?


----------



## Dialamo (Aug 10, 2007)

pharoah said:


> it could have been the problem with nhl,are you using a no cd crack with this game as well?


No I am not.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Have you loaded any patches or updates for this game? Just to double-check, did you try reinstalling it?


----------



## Dialamo (Aug 10, 2007)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Have you loaded any patches or updates for this game? Just to double-check, did you try reinstalling it?


There are no patches present for the platinum edition.

I did re-install the game.


----------

